# I'd like to join the Atzlan Lodge #1 in Prescott, AZ.



## love/light (Oct 29, 2014)

Iv'e been thinking about asking for a few years. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I am very into the esoteric teachings that freemasonry offers, the only thing is I don't necessarily believe in the GOD of the Bible, and consider myself Luciferian in the philisophical sense, in that I find salvation through knowledge. I do believe in a higher power, the architect of the universe, if you will, but I'm not sure how to approach them without feeling awkward. 

Any advice? 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just be honest freemasonry only requires you believe in a deity and the hope of resurrection don't be ashamed of what you believe in be upfront and honest if they don't respect that that's not the right lodge for you , Brother I hope you find all the liGht you seek in masonry and may GOD's blessings be upon you


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 30, 2014)

There is a very subtle lesson in the way Freemasonry views deity.  Freemasonry admits men of all faiths and accepts each individuals conception of god as valid _for the purposes of Freemasonry_.  If a man wants something specific, a guarantee that after his death he will get a certain kind of existence or a certain number of virgins for example, he will need a specific religion that offers such things.  But offering these things is not the purpose of Freemasonry.  This distinction points in the direction of a very subtle and seldom discussed concept.  I recently heard this concept expressed with the words "the truth is, at best, a partially told story".


love/light said:


> I find salvation through knowledge.


P.S. In my personal journey I have found that knowledge is only the first of four steps needed to accomplish the great work. I wish you luck on your journey.


----------



## love/light (Oct 31, 2014)

Im just fascinated with symbolism and old wisdom. I appreciate what has been said up to this point. I should point out, I am only 27 years old, and it appears the majority of members at the local lodge are, on average, 15-30 years my elder. Would this make a difference in how I am viewed as a candidate? 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2014)

No it won't. Pretty much all members are aware of the generation gap in Freemasonry (im 32 so roughly our fathers' generation skipped out). It's pretty common. Don't worry.


----------



## love/light (Nov 5, 2014)

Alright, thanks for the heads up. Does anyone have any general advice? Also, I have a felony marijuana charge, and was wondering if this would make a difference? It was 9 years ago, when I was a young, reckless 18 year old. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 5, 2014)

I encourage you to fully disclose this incident when you apply (petition). Each candidate is considered on his individual merits, and it is up to the lodge (operating within the regulations of the Grand Lodge of Arizona).

I have attended Yuma Lodge #17, in Yuma Arizona. Arizona has a long and splendid Masonic history. You will enjoy Arizona Freemasonry.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2014)

In most jurisdictions, a felony can disqualify you, though the specifics are up to the jurisdiction in question.


----------



## love/light (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolutely, this would be something I would disclose with no problem. I have learned from my past mistakes, as I think it should be, and am ready to better myself and anyone around myself. I feel like I have a lot to offer. I guess time will tell. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## love/light (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Prescott would be one of those jurisdictions. This is a very republican town, and completely against drugs, which I agree with. I only hope the mistakes I made in my past wont ruin my potential future. I was a young misguided child, but I see the error of my ways and have made every effort to better myself, which is a noticeable difference to those who know me. I feel like I have plenty to offer the Masonic Brotherhood. I went as far as naming my child Mason.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## majaliwagogo (Nov 8, 2014)

I need to join I majaliwamaswilagogo Live Tanzania at arusha 

Sent from my TECNO M3 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.dgleastafrica.org
This is the closest point of contact Ican find for you, majaliwagogo.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

